# The Thirst



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2020)

Good shot......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks, Jeff. It's a tiny little fly too!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2020)

Fine shot there.  I'd have squared the cop but that's just my view.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Fine shot there.  I'd have squared the cop but that's just my view.


Thank you. I cropped this one like I did because I really liked the color of the tiny blooms, but I am sure your suggestion would be really nice too!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Man, you're getting some amazing shots with whatever it is you're using. (2:1 macro???)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Man, you're getting some amazing shots with whatever it is you're using. (2:1 macro???)



Thank you, Kirk. It is a 1:1. The Sigma 70mm 1:2.8 DG Macro.


----------



## Donde (Oct 3, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------

